# Other Makes Elcar 1975 Zagato Elcar 2000 Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Mar-18-2009 21:34:40 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $6,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

